# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Roosendaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Roosendaal)
Bakkersbergweg 7
Roosendaal

Bezoek de website van GGZ Regio Breda


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Regio Breda (Dagbehandeling Roosendaal).*

----------

